# friends cat died.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

was playing with the dog and just suddenly stopped playing. Dog woofed a couple of times and went to get mom. She found the cat lying on its back and still looking like she was playing!!
Nice way to go. The dog is 14 years old and so is the cat. Have been pals for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear the cat died. Does your friend know why her/ his cat died?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

probably just old age.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

14 a good age tbh


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope the dog gets some counseling.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sorry. R.I.P kitty!


----------

